# Where is your dog sleeping ...



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Parker likes us to sleep with him in his queen sized bed. Tilley has her own overstuffed leather chair in our room and Ty prefers the cool bare floor half way under the bed. Same ritual every night though once in a while Parker likes to tease and take Tilley's chair until he finds out nobody cares, then he gets down and back to our bed.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max sleeps in various places. He starts on the bed or couch, but usually ends up on the tile floor. Think he likes the coolness.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a dog bed in the bedroom. Comet usually takes that. Jax likes to sleep between the bed and the wall, and he ends up mostly under the bed. I voted dog bed in the bedroom because I couldn't pick multiple things and because there was no option that really covered Jackie's weird habits.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have 3 dogs but could only vote once so I voted on doggy beds in our room.

We have 3 dog beds in our bedroom, 1 in my office, 1 in the spare room and 3 in our foyer. We will typically have 1 dog in our bed (Austin or Lincoln) while the other 2 usually sleep on the pillows in our bedroom. If not there, either Austin or Lincoln will sleep on the spare bed. Reno always sleeps on the pillow in our room.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy sleeps in his own homemade doggie bed next to the bed. The girls (Yorkies) sleep in the bed.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker sleeps on his dog bed and mountain of blankets on the floor at the foot of the bed, Reece sleeps on the bed at our feet (she's wimpy and gets cold too easily).


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

We have the crate and his bed in our bedroom. Sometimes he goes in the crate but doesn't stay in it very long. It seems the first half of the night he sleeps on the hardwood floor on my husband's site of the bed and the rest of the night beside me on the floor. He's a good sleeper. I have a feeling the crate is too warm or he can't stretch out enough.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Should note...Tucker sleeps in crate in my bedroom...Tess sleeps in my daughters bed. Tucker will probably be sleeping on floor soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack sleeps where ever he wants to sometimes with us sometimes on his couch in the mancave he always comes up about 6 am & gets in bed


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm the filling in a golden sandwich every night.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

both Sammy and cooper sleep in their own crates in my bedroom


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There weren't multiple options, so I chose in my bed. That's where Jasper and Danny start off. Then they move to the floor in my room on dog beds and then Danny usually gets back into my bed. Jasmine sleeps on the dog beds in my bedroom. They generally play musical beds during the night.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam starts off on my bed, gets down on the floor at some point when he gets warm, and then is back in the bed by morning time before I wake up. Dillon prefers to sleep either at the foot of the bed during the chillier months, but usually is happy sleeping on the floor next to the bed either on a dog bed if it's there or just on the carpet.

My husband also sometimes sleeps in our spare room since our work/sleep schedules are really off from eachother, and in that case, Dillon will go sleep in there with him while Sam sleeps in bed with me. They've definitely picked their favorites


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The girls sleep downstairs (bedrooms are upstairs and dog-free territory). I voted for crates because they are open and Spip always goes into hers while Flem may or may not use hers. Basically they can sleep anywhere they want in the kitchen, dining room, office, and hallway.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey still sleeps in his crate  Once we move he will be sleeping with me<3


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

We have two dog beds in our room, which Pippa and Watson tend to share pretty equally. Lately Watson has taken to sleeping on the floor on my husband’s side of the bed behind one of the floor-length curtains, with just four feet and a tail sticking out. Pippa often stretches out on the floor next to my side.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley splits about fifty fifty with in the bed and in his crate, but we don't close the crate, he just likes to sleep in there.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

When Lacey was feeling well, she usually stayed on my bed, and then get down 1/2 way thru the night and sleep on her bed.

Now that's she's sick with IMHA, and wearing the "cone of shame"(!), she stays on the floor, usually between my bed and the window. It's her "den"/space.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt sleeps on the floor in our bedroom.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy sleeps on a comforter on the floor in the livingroom.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy sleeps in her crate, but normally not like this!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Mercy sleeps in her crate, but normally not like this!


That is hilarious! She's too cute!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lily slept in her crate as a puppy. She sleeps in my bed with me now at night, and on the couch or her dog bed during the day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy pretty much sleeps wherever he's in the mood to. He often naps on one couch or another during the day, but nights are usually spent on a custom cut TempurPedic mattress with a folded comforter on top (and long pillow along the door to the deck because he likes to lay there and look out the glass). In the "Dog days of summer" sometimes I'll find him laying on top of an AC vent, even when the AC's set to 70. We had to have a third vent installed in the bedroom because of his hogging tendency. LOL


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

During the week the goldens both sleep in the den/kitchen on the floor. At our country place DH goes to bed earlier than I and both follow him there. I usually go in later to find Kye laying the length of the bed with her head on my pillow and Coop at the end of the bed with hubby curled into a ball cause no room. I smile and make myself up a bed on the couch with the yorkies. Hope they know this is only temporary and they will need to find new sleeping arrangements once we move there full time! Love them, but miss my bed.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Both sleep on the floor of our room, on cushions: Jazz on my side, Skye on hubby's.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's usually in our bed but may move to the floor for part of the night. The cat prefers Honey's bed in our room.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

bobo always sleep in bed next to me, he loves to snuggle. and Max always sleep under the bed even he has his own bed next to our bed, he just love going down there every nite, but now he is getting bigger and sometimes he just sleep a half of his body


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I could not vote.....no choice for "any where he pleases" was not a selection....lol:doh:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

chloe use to sleep in her crate with the door open in the condo. since we moved in november chloe sleeps on the bed with me now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the answer to this one is "wherever I am sitting or sleeping".  

Currenly he just moved from the floor beneath my feet and now is curled up on the couch next to me, with his chin on the armrest facing me. And when I go to bed, sure bet is he will either be sleeping on my pillow right around my head, or he will be sleeping under my bed.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I would have picked "any where he pleases" too, like AlanK, but it was not a selection....lol:doh:


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

My dog has her own room and sleeps on her bed.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

The answer isn't just one for us.

60% of the time in our bed
40% of the time elsewhere/floor in another room

If I am at home alone and my husband is away she doesn't usually sleep in the bed. Maybe this is her "watch dog" instinct?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wagner has a big dog bed beside of our bed (on my side of course! lol).

The girls are still in crates (and always will be). They are 10 & 6--but this was also part of our solution to solving their knock down drag out fights. So they each have their own crate and sleep in them. 

Wagner is the good boy, so he has long graduated from his crate.  lol.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

At just under 8 months old Tayla sleeps in a crate and will for the foreseeable future. Once she can be trusted (can't wait for that day) she can sleep like our other dogs have....any place they want.


----------

